# How is the WiFi on the Cardinal Train?



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 17, 2017)

Got an Amtrak trip from Chicago to NYC on the Cardinal. How is the WiFi? Is it strong enough to browse web pages, check your mail? Can you stream music or video?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 17, 2017)

There is no Amtrak Connect on the Cardinal. In fact, much of the route does not even have ANY cellular coverage at all!


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 17, 2017)

BTW, Amtrak connect (when it is provided) does not allow streaming or large downloads. I believe this is because they use a celluar hotspot for the wifi, which often doesn't get the greatest reception.


----------



## Maglev (Jun 17, 2017)

When I was on the _Cardinal _in January, there was Wifi that worked for browsing web pages for most of the journey.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 17, 2017)

That's interesting, since much of the route thru WV and VA is in the mountains where there is no coverage!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> There is no Amtrak Connect on the Cardinal. In fact, much of the route does not even have ANY cellular coverage at all!


Are you sure? On the Amtrak website, it says the route does. It even has the WIFI logo.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 17, 2017)

To me, the only reliable WIFI in the mountain areas is a satellite link. Cell towers in these areas are focused on the major highways like Interstates.


----------



## Anthony V (Jun 17, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> BTW, Amtrak connect (when it is provided) does not allow streaming or large downloads. I believe this is because they use a celluar hotspot for the wifi, which often doesn't get the greatest reception.


I can see having the Wi-Fi for browsing web pages, checking e-mail, etc (such as for those on business trips), but why would anyone want to stream music or video while riding the Cardinal? I'd rather be enjoying the scenery in WV and VA? After all, if I didn't care about the scenery, I would've flown instead.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Anthony V said:


> norfolkwesternhenry said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, Amtrak connect (when it is provided) does not allow streaming or large downloads. I believe this is because they use a celluar hotspot for the wifi, which often doesn't get the greatest reception.
> ...


I like to listen to music while looking out the window. Opening Pandora or Spotify involves missing a whopping two seconds of scenery while I open the app.

Additionally, it's rather hard to see the scenery at night. ^_^ Once it's dark, I like to read a book or watch a movie. If we pass through a town, I'll look up to check it out, but once it's dark again, I go back to my book/movie.

With all that said, some people ride trains to get places, not just for the scenery. Amtrak is transportation, first and foremost; the recreational aspect is a bonus.

People who choose to read, watch movies, or play cards aren't taking the scenery away from anyone else, so why care what someone does in the privacy of their seat or roomette? They aren't ruining YOUR vacation. You may not agree with their choice, but it doesn't affect you, so why care? I'll never understand why people get so flummoxed about this.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 17, 2017)

Surprisingly some people are traveling the train just to get from A to B, they care nothing for their surroundings and what they are missing. They prefer the curtains by their coach seat be closed the entire trip. I have seen this several times. These people live on the device glued to their hand. There are so many places Amtrak goes that provide lifelong scenic memories.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 17, 2017)

I was on the Card eastbound in late November 2015, and they had a split cafe/business car. There was WiFi in this car (I believe they were just testing it, there was no announcement and I found it by chance). I did not try it the first evening - didn't even have my netbook out. The second day, I had my computer on,, and it was nonexistent in the Gorge but came on as soon as we exited to more populated and open areas. It was typical AmtrakConnect: OK for email and light web browsing, but frequently dropping the connection as we went from cell to cell. Music does not take as much bandwidth as video, so you could try that. I'd like to hear how it works.


----------



## Gluiee (Jun 17, 2017)

Anthony V said:


> norfolkwesternhenry said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, Amtrak connect (when it is provided) does not allow streaming or large downloads. I believe this is because they use a celluar hotspot for the wifi, which often doesn't get the greatest reception.
> ...


Because Dawn and Dusk do not exist.


----------



## Triley (Jun 18, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> BTW, Amtrak connect (when it is provided) does not allow streaming or large downloads. I believe this is because they use a celluar hotspot for the wifi, which often doesn't get the greatest reception.


They don't limit streaming or download size because of the reception. They limit it because you have X passengers sharing a single connection onboard.

Imagine taking the internet speed of your smartphone, and potentially sharing it with upwards of 500 other users onboard. That's why it's limited.

For what it's worth to those wondering, there really aren't limitations on the Acela with the be equipment they have now. On my layovers in DC I use to even be able to watch Netflix.


----------



## tim49424 (Jun 22, 2017)

When I rode the Cardinal last October I connected to wifi with very little problems. The only place I had an outage was in certain parts of the New River Gorge.


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't recall having Amtrak WiFi on the Cardinal (PHL-CHI) but our last trip was in 2016. . We didn't have cell coverage in many spots as well. When you leave the NEC much of the trip is through rural areas.


----------

